# Floppy Ears



## pomchimom (Jun 10, 2011)

So far my pomchi doesnt seem to look either Pom or Chi. He's small and fluffy with very large floppy ears. Will he ever grow to look more like his breed? Or did I end up with a special mix that created a whole new look?


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

how old is he? i had a pom cross he was a cutie. yours looks a real cutie


----------



## pomchimom (Jun 10, 2011)

He's 4 months now. I've never seen a pomchi with floppy ears. *sigh* I guess he's just special?


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

A 4 month old dog is teething.... In most breeds their ears go up and down while they're teething. Maisies ears didnt stay up until she was almost 8 months old. Your dogs waaaay too young to say if his ears will stay up or down, or even guess as to what he'll look like fully grown.


----------



## pomchimom (Jun 10, 2011)

very helpful information thank you!


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

Are you sure he's a pom/chi mix??? I agree...I see neither in him.

But he sure is adorable!


----------



## pomchimom (Jun 10, 2011)

He looks Chi when he's wet and all that fluff isnt hiding his head shape & eyes. I got him from a puppy store & I have paperwork for him. If he is not a Pomchi do you know how I would find out?

& Thank you, I love him either way, but it would be nice to know I didnt get screwed by the puppy store.


----------



## Tim&Chrissy (Mar 9, 2011)

Cute dog, we would own one if we could!


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

I would never trust puppy mill papers..so who knows but either way he sure is a super cute furbaby. Congrats on your new addition!


----------



## rudy's gal (May 8, 2011)

PomChiMom, no disrespect but what you have there is a pomeranian chihuahua cross.  My Rudy is a "pomchi" as well but at the end of the day, it's just a moniker for a mixed breed. And mixed breed dogs do not have a standard to conform to or years of selective breeding like purebreds do. So you're going to get a hodgepodge of different looks and sizes.

Rudy has floppy ears as well. He's 8 months old and from the looks of it, will always flop. I love them.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

It looks more like some kind of toy poodle mix.


----------



## whatthepup (Jul 29, 2011)

Pomchimom - have you tried doing a DNA test to find out what kind of breeds are in him? 
Check out: Wisdom Panel


----------

